# Multiple layers of ceiling drywall



## Duane D (Dec 17, 2014)

It's been a while since I've been on the chatroom.

I am helping my son & his "limited experience contractor" renovate a 100yr (approx), 3 storey house. We want to eliminate/cover the stucco ceiling (2nd floor only) by adding another layer of drywall, but I'm concerned about the weight. There are already 2 layers of 3/4 T&G Fir on the ceiling underneath 2 layers of drywall. We're thinking 2 1/2" drywall screws, but should we seriously consider removing both layers of drywall before putting the new layer up? How many layers of drywall are acceptable? I believe the ceiling joists are 2x10s, and could be pretty long spans - maybe 14-16 feet with no additional structural support.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I would remove the existing layers.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Your post is confusing. You start off talking about drywalling over stucco and end up saying it's over 2 layers of drywall and 2 layers of T&G fir? 


So is it 2 layers drywall, 2 layers T&G, 1 layer stucco (do you mean plaster?) and you want to add another layer of drywall?


That sounds like a lot of weight. I would rip it all out.


----------



## Duane D (Dec 17, 2014)

Sorry.. ceiling drywall is covered with a stipple coat. Thanks all for comments.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Remove the drywall and re finish the fir.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Do you mean the floor above is covered by two layers of plywood and the ceiling part under floor is got 2 layers of drywall and a stipple coat.?


----------



## Duane D (Dec 17, 2014)

To ron45. The 3rd floor is one layer of T&G fir on top of the 2x8 floor joists (I was mistaken as these are not 2x10). Old lumber so they are closer to 8 1\2 wide than 8. Under the joists there are 2 layers of T&G fir plus 2 layers of drywall. Then a stipple coat to finish the 2nd floor ceiling. Top layer of drywall is not quite a complete layer as some electrical wiring was run along the bottom of the fir and I think I've removed all of that. But I'm often surprised by what I find and could be more surprises.

To Toolseeker. Thanks for the suggestion. I'd love to refinish the ceiling (and fir walls too) but time and money are both issues and we feel the drywall option is quicker and cheaper. I can see that the interior walls and ceiling was very nicely finished in lacquer/varnish, or whatever they used way back en.


----------



## 78Vette (Nov 25, 2009)

strip it, redo some electrical if needed, check for level and install new drywall.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Absolutely strip it and re-do there is already way too much weight on it.


----------



## Duane D (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks all. We've stripped both layers of drywall and are strapping the ceiling with 2x3's then installing ultralight drywall. We're sing the strapping so that we don't have to fill gap above the drywall installed on the wall - cost about same when one considers material and labor. Our drywaller also told us that by eliminating a big gap between wall and ceiling (thereby eliminating the need for a thick bead of quick set) we'll get a better seam. Maybe he was just saving himself another day's labor, but we're using that as one deciding factor.


----------



## 78Vette (Nov 25, 2009)

Way to go!


----------

